# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Sex drive

## ironmike7000

This is kind of personal but I was just wondering how many of you have noticed a drop in your sex drive? This is mainly for "the over 40 group". When I was in my 20s and 30s I wanted sex all the time. I thought about it from the moment I woke up to the time I went to bed. But now that I'm 44 I don't need it as much as I used to. Don't get me wrong I still love sex but I'm happy to have it 1-2 times a week compared to 5-6 times a week. Any comments from the ladies would be welcome too.

----------


## iron4life79

ironmike
absolutely bro, im 40 years old, and i started to notice a difference around 38 or so. its nothing major as of yet, but theres a definite difference in the way i feel about things now. when im on cycle i cant seem to get enough, but when im off, even after the clomid, it seems to take just a little longer to set things right, you know what i mean? at first my wife didnt seem to understand it, as ive always been.......driven. but she now seems to understand that its inevitable, just the process of aging. i hate to say stuff like that, but its the truth. we work as well as we can with what we have at the time........yes?


peace bb79

----------


## tryingtogetbig

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *Don't get me wrong I still love sex but I'm happy to have it 1-2 times a week compared to 5-6 times a week. Any comments from the ladies would be welcome too.*


Kiss my ass!!! lol & j/k -- I am only 30 and very, very happy to get it 1-2 times a week. Usually doesn't happen!! Not that I don't want it 1-2 times a day, but you know what they say about getting married.
Just had to give you a hard time bro. I know it is concerning you, but I think it is quite natural. Shit I wish I only wanted it 1-2 times a week. That would mean the wife would tell me "NO" a whole lot less each week!!!  :LOL:  

peace bro,

ttgb  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## TheStromba

I'm 38 and have noticed a decline in the last 6 months. From almost every day to 2-3 times a week. I dont know if it was the very low fat diet I was on, or the fact that I am training harder than ever, or just age.

I am on week 2 of my cycle Test\deca and I'm still waiting for the Test to kick up my sex drive. (my wife is waiting too ! ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Tarzan

I'm almost 39 and my wife is 29 my drive has started to slow a bit.
and her's is just starting to peak, Good thing she is 7 months pregnant or I would be in big trouble.
I guess after the baby when she is ready, I will have to get some viagra and give her an all nighter

----------


## Kaz

luckily iv not hit this problem yet, but then again i have always seemed to "cycle" with my sex drive - i can be rampant for 2-3 months but then not even bothered about it for the next 2-3!

its been like that for as long as i can remember too, which is actually pretty neat cos it means i get some time off  :Big Grin:  

im 39 this year so i expect that ill notice something like this soon enough, but again, im not too worried by it. its not like i cant get some viagra! now if i couldnt get the drive to train.......  :EEK!:  no! dont even go there!! thats real scary!!

----------


## ironmike7000

barbells79....I know what you mean by a definate difference in the way you feel about things. Thats the only thing that has bothered me about getting older. Sex was always very important to me in my marriage. I think it helps keep a couple close together. Now that my needs have lower somewhat it really bothers me.

----------


## ironmike7000

tryingtogetbig....I remember those days in my marriage where you are now. Sometimes in a marriage things can get hectic and it's hard to find the time for you and your wife to be together. Back then between working and working out and our kids being involved in sports and other things we were always on the go. But somehow we always seemed to find the time for each other.

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> * But somehow we always seemed to find the time for each other.*



ironmike, 
bro i hear you loud and clear. i would venture to say if the marriage is strong, you 2 will have no problems still finding the time. you seem real worried about the lack of drive on your part. just be honest and open with your girl, and you'll be fine. its amazing how understanding they can be..........


peace bb79

----------


## tryingtogetbig

Ironmike, you're right bro! It does get pretty hectic. My wife is a very wonderful woman, but I like to give her a hard time to keep things interesting. We have both gone back to college (mid-mid life crisis I guess) to get our masters. Between all of that & work & working out, it sure is busy. As much as I give my wife hell though, we do always seem to find time for each other when the time is needed. Sometimes may go 1-2 weeks without it, but then the next 2 weeks can't get enough of each other every day. Weird, but I guess (& hope) other relationships go through the same challenges!

Peace,

ttgb

----------


## Ironweb

Well my wife has never been that sex crazy. 1 or 2 times a week has been normal for me for a long time. Don't know what I would do 5 or 6 times. Oh well so go life.

----------


## Ajax

I noticed a drop in my sex drive--just in the last year or so. I am hoping that it might be situational (the events and stresses in my life and the fact that my current GF has a fairly low sex drive) and not signs of a permanent condition.

My last cycle felt great; my sex drive was back up (through the roof--where it has always been!) and it put an unusually high demand on my GF--but damn it felt good! So far my sex drive has stayed higher since the cycle.

I hope it doesn't drop significantly with age; I have plans to be a lecherous old man!

----------


## TheStromba

Ajax - You plan on getting old ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sicilian30

Well guys I am 30ish... and the only thing I have noticed is I can't do it as often as I used to in one night. For example, 3-4 a night is all I can do where as I used to do 6-8 times a night. (I am not trying to brag), but it did worry me. But doing gear makes me want it all the time, and I can do it about 6 times in one night. I think it depends on the girl. If she is really hot and knows how to put it on ya, hell I could go all night I think. 
Just get you a Hot Hoochie, and that will take care of your problem. 
But seriously, I think that happens to alot of men, that is why drugs like viagra and Proviron have been put on the market.

----------


## Mrs. T

It's ok guys. It really is perfectly normal for a man (not chemically driven) over the age of 35 to start dropping off in drive a bit. It doesn't mean you are the least bit inadequate. It's just a part of the process of life. You need to understand that the quality of your marriage never DID depend on sex (if you are together for the right reasons). By the way, quality has ALWAYS been more important than quantity. Just make every time count. I wouldn't get more detailed than that unless you asked. JMO

----------


## CutieFace

Couldn't have said it better than Mrs. T Myself...

to be honest......I had a 27 yr old I had to feed viagra to to keep up.....prior to that was w/ a 47 yr old who believe me didn't need any help in that department.....as w/ women it's more of an individual thing as long as it's a mutually enjoyable experience....and the rest of your relationship is rewarding.....that's what's important....plus like the guys said...there's always viagra for that special night.....*wink*

*smile*

Cutie

----------


## ironmike7000

Mrs. T and CutieFace....Thanks for your replys. My lack of sex drive bothers me more than it does my wife. We both agree that quality is more important than quantity. I'll take one night of all out lovemaking over a couple of quickies anytime. My drive is still intact but it's just not as strong as it was a few years ago and that does bother me. You are right it is a process of life, I'm just not ready for it.

----------


## Ajax

I agree that quality is important. but there is something to be said for quantity as well!

----------


## CutieFace

> _Originally posted by Ajax_ 
> *I agree that quality is important. but there is something to be said for quantity as well!*



Ajax Shush! you're not helping *wink*

*smile*

Cutie

----------


## silverfox

Iron Mike, doesn't the hormone replace help with that? I am kinda worried been "on" bit over 2 years, and after my show on 20th and taking a needed break.` However, only on fina and winny for last 2.5 weeks and still good to go, and the test suspenison is well out of my system so good sign I guess.

----------


## ironmike7000

Eye_ candy.... I went to my doctor to see about hormone replacement therapy and he did blood work to see what my test level was. He thought it was in the good range so he was hesitant about giving me a prescription. He instead gave me some viagra samples. I would had rather gotten some test instead but it did'nt work out. I'm going to try the viagra out this weekend...could be interesting! I have'nt done any AS for about 2 years now. With raising a family and with remodelling my home and my son getting married last year and my daughter getting married in a few weeks I did'nt have any cash for AS. As soon as her wedding is over I'm planning to do a cycle.

----------


## ironmike7000

Diesel....You really only get it 1-2 times a month? I feel your pain Bro.

----------


## Canes4Ever

IronMike I know your feelings. I too have recently noticed a precipitous dive in my sex drive the last 8-10 months. I will turn 42 in June.

Being in a long-distance relationship, right now I only have solo pleasure, but even that used to be at least once a day, until 10 months or so ago. Now I can go 4-5 days and not be interested.

I'm glad you brought this up. My partner will be visiting in May for 10 days, and then is hopefully moving here permanently by July. I don't know how that will affect my situation, but hopefully it will increase my drive to have someone with me everynight in bed.

Right now it's quite lonely  :Cry:

----------


## CutieFace

IronMike.....Viagra can give you a nasty headache..it's one of the side affects....never happened to me...but I'd suggest you pop a couple of advil or tylenol w/ them to help alleviate this....also drink a lot of water....dehydrates you....then again...hmmmmmm

well enjoy it I know I do when I use it or give it to a partner


*smile*

Cutie

----------


## silverfox

I hear that mike, i gave sport up for 8 years, 21-29, got married house, kids, you know the drill of course.... still have all those things but luckly they support my bad habit. But between the food and the "supplments" it does tend to take over your life a bit.. to much a times

----------


## ironmike7000

CutieFace.....Thanks for the tip about taking tylenol or advil with the viagra. My doctor said headaches were a side affect.

----------


## ironmike7000

Diesel....I'm planning on doing a marathon this weekend myself!LOL!

----------


## The Baron

> _Originally posted by TheStromba_ 
> *I'm 38 and have noticed a decline in the last 6 months. From almost every day to 2-3 times a week. I dont know if it was the very low fat diet I was on, or the fact that I am training harder than ever, or just age.
> 
> I am on week 2 of my cycle Test\deca and I'm still waiting for the Test to kick up my sex drive. (my wife is waiting too ! )*


Hey, a low fat diet can reduce your test production, you know. At 38, a significant drop can be enough to reduce your libido.

As for the juice kicking in, I truly amazed myself this weekend. GF went home deleriously happy and exhausted LOL! This is the end of my 3rd week at 400mg deca, 500mg sust and 50 (now 40) mg dbol . I am 43 and on my first cycle. 

You should be starting to feel it any day now, if my own cycle is typical. Next week you will be a walking talking boner LOL! Particularly if there is some tail handy and tempting... careful what you think about and where your thoughts wander while in public heh heh! You will either make your wife very happy soon, or get kicked out of the house, one or the other!

----------


## The Baron

> _Originally posted by CutieFace_ 
> *IronMike.....Viagra can give you a nasty headache..it's one of the side affects....never happened to me...but I'd suggest you pop a couple of advil or tylenol w/ them to help alleviate this....also drink a lot of water....dehydrates you....then again...hmmmmmm
> 
> well enjoy it I know I do when I use it or give it to a partner
> 
> 
> *smile*
> 
> Cutie*


You use Viagra, Cutieface? What effect does it have on women? I thought it was just to put a bit of lead in the pencil when the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.

----------


## CutieFace

> _Originally posted by The Baron_ 
> *
> 
> You use Viagra, Cutieface? What effect does it have on women? I thought it was just to put a bit of lead in the pencil when the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.*



yes I do on occasion....w/ a man it increases the blood flow to that area so he can obtain an erection...w/ a woman..it increases the blood flow to that area which makes all the vaginal nerve endings even more sensitive.....*wink* now mind you I don't need this....I already have a very ummm healthy sex drive and have no problems having multi orgasms....but it's just fun once in a while....

*smile*

Cutie

----------


## goatscrot

Gents,
I like the Vitamin V (Viagra).....Being an over the counter drug here in Bangkok many of us use it recreationally. Those of you using should try taking only 25 mgs. That is 1/4 of a tab. You will get a "rager" and will avoid the headache...
BTW alcohol intesifies the effect of V so watch out if you are using and have had a few.
GS

----------


## LDSlifter

Gentleman...all this talk about not getting enough, lower libidos etc. as we age and yes, men HAVE to do something about it should our testosterone levels become too low....but..the flip side of the coin is that females can also have problems with low T.

Case in point....I've been married almost 11 years. Initially, we both couldn't get enough...once, twice, sometimes three times a day. Then we had three little girls over the course of about 6 years and obviously it becomes more difficult to find the time. During this time, my wife used the pill off and on and also did after our last child was born. Her interest in sex significantly decreased after the birth of our last child. It really ticked me off as I had begun HRT and had the drive of a 16 year old kid which created "friction".

So I suggested she have her hormones checked. My wife went to the doc and had a full blood panel run...and guess what...her tests came back with not only low testosterone , but ZERO testosterone ...nada, nothing...which explained why she had no real desire other than "accomodation".

Since I've been on HRT over a year and a half now, the last sperm count was a goose egg so my wife is no longer on the pill. Getting off the pill, coupled with a compounded testosterone cream she applies daily, has resulted in higher T levels commensurate with that of healthy normal ranges. This has interpreted into more libido, more desire, and a bigger smile on both of our faces.

So...don't forget the flip side of the coin...if your female significant other appears to have changed over the years, there could be a physiological explanation...so keep an eye out for it, and get it tested.

LDSlifter

Always smiling.....woo hoo!

----------


## goatscrot

Gents,
Perhaps it is not all physical this "sex drive thing."
One of my buddies was 38 when he noticed a marked decline in his sex drive. He went to a urologist and was given a clean bill of health (normal test level). When they were going over the results of his blood tests and the Dr was assuring him he was ok he told him, "you just gotta find the right duck."
As we get older we become more set in our ways and our TASTES. What we found attractive at 25 we might not find attractive at 35....I like "spinners" when I was younger but now I prefer an hourglass figure. One man's stunner is another man's reject. 
Just a thought......

----------


## Chyna350

I think alot has to do with the hormone levels dropping as we get older. That and other aspects in out lives, as in work loads, social interests and if you have kids their issues have to be dealt with too. This can be very taxing on the mind and body. Think back 10 years ago when you were having sex more regularly, you weren't doing what you are now and probably didn't have kids and or spouses.
Of coarse the gear helps to raise the test levels artificially, but when this is finished and your natural levels are low, of coarse you're going to feel a little less interested.
Lucky us women tend to peak in our 30's. Hmmm, kust have to find some one to use it on, lmao.

----------


## ann

I agree about the peaking in the 30's for women Chyna. It has well been worth the wait  :Wink:  I am glad I didnt peak in my late teens or early twenties, with all those worthless assholes I screwed around with......kind of neat peaking , enjoying and being less inhibited now with my husband than all those " crushes" ! 

Once again....great things come with age  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Ajax

> _Originally posted by TheStromba_ 
> *Ajax - You plan on getting old ? *


After careful consideration, I have come to the conclusion that it is preferable to the alternative!  :LOL:

----------


## Prot

in my 50's and still get it several times a week. 3-4 times a day sometimes...would do more but old lady gets worn out..I need a younger woman! I gave her proviron yesterday and that really helped.

When I was 47 I had sex with three women one day..one of them twice. My erections are bigger and harder now than in my twenties because I dont try to have sex so much as then...several times every day. 

Never touched AAS until 52 but they dont seem to matter..Deca killed my dick fast so I wont touch it again.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

OK, I'm 24 and have not had the sex drive I did when in high school. And you think you guys a worried? I'm a little freaked out. It's been this way for a long time now. I don't know what's wrong with me, even on 500mg of Test- nothing! I need to get checked out is all I can say. It's a sad thing to loose your drive. Really sad.

----------


## Tock

I'm 46 (or 47?) and years ago I could go for 5 hours (had a request once, "Gimme twelve inches and give it to me rough!" so we did it 4 times and I knocked 'em over the head). The past several years it's got so when going solo my hand would yawn and fall asleep. Started HRT 3 weeks ago and yesterday actually woke up with a woodie--first time in years. Hmmm.

----------

